# Great Training Loads For Snubbies



## Babbalou1956 (Sep 2, 2014)

I just found some excellent training ammo for snubbies. They can be snappy even with wadcutters but I tried some "Cowboy Action" loads yesterday that feel like .22 magnums. 38 Special, 105 grains at 650 fps. My wife & her sister are going to enjoy shooting this stuff. And it's very accurate. Groups like wadcutters. Not sure if I can mention the source but if so, it's from Choice Ammunition. This is a first step. Learning trigger control, sights, grip, etc. After a few boxes of this it's onto wadcutters then carry loads.


----------

